
Dark web finds Bitcoin increasingly more of a problem than a help - sjcsjc
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/29/dark-web-finds-bitcoin-increasingly-more-of-a-problem-than-a-help-tries-other-digital-currencies.html
======
sjcsjc
From the article:

... the Homeland Security official said. "I think [bitcoin]'s a lot more
legitimate than people give it credit for."

